# Slingbow Fishing



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Holy crap, I wasn't expecting that! That was fantastic.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Sweet! What did you do with the fish?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

STO said:


> Holy crap, I wasn't expecting that! That was fantastic.


Lol, yea man it's super fun maybe next time I can get a gar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

MIsling said:


> Sweet! What did you do with the fish?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This one I gave away to some ppl that were there at the river

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! What did you do with the fish?
> ...


Cool, I've always wondered what people do with the fish since some people say that they taste bad.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

MIsling said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > MIsling said:
> ...


Yes they do lol, I'd give every single one away if ppl would take them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Massive pest species here in Oz too, but I have partaken of some crumbed and fried belly fillets. Delicious! Next carp that comes my way will get the same treatment.

Nice shot, nice place!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That was awesome!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow! What an awesome place to enjoy the dayFantastic shooting!!!!!! It reminded me of when we used to gather suckers in late winter early spring as the ice was melting. Cut them up into thin slices and fry them. Good stuff


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

What are the dimensions of those bands?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> What are the dimensions of those bands?


They are 1 and 1/4 inch wide doubles, and I can't remeber the length but I stretch them to max.


----------

